# tag placement



## glendon deer-slayer (Jan 4, 2009)

in indiana it is legal to place the tag anywhere as long as it is attached to the animal


----------



## hen and fawn kiler (.Y.) (Jan 6, 2009)

no


----------



## hen and fawn kiler (.Y.) (Jan 6, 2009)

no


----------



## hen and fawn kiler (.Y.) (Jan 6, 2009)

no


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

In ND its on the antler of a buck, or the ear on a doe. Leg taggin used to be legal but no longer is here.


----------

